# I'm Just Here for More Food (food*mixing+heat=baking)



## Russell (Dec 25, 2004)

I saw this recipe in IJCBFMF (by alton brown)for chocolate chip cookies. and i changed it around. they were really good and all of my relatives LOVED them. and i know they weren't just saying that, becuase one of my mom's friends daughter who is (pardon my language) a b*, loved them too. here it is:
Ingred:
          Wet: Sugar: 3/4 cup
                  Brown Sugar: 3/4 cup
                  Butter: 2 sticks, softened
                  Egg Yolks: 2, large
                  Vanilla Extract: 1 tsp
          Dry: AP Flour: 2 cups and 2 tbsp
                  Baking Soda: 1 tsp
                  Salt: 1 tsp
                  Choc Chips: Whatever looks right to you   

Preheat Oven: 375 F

Cream Butter and both sugares together using a paddle attachment, or beaters. Once fully combined add egg yolks and baking soda. Then add vanilla extract. After, add the salt. When it is all combined, and the flour. Once it looks like little pellets, you are almost there. just mix it a little longer until it starts to clump up, then stop and form into a ball with yours hands. Ball them into 1.5 in balls and put them on a cookie sheet and bake for 15 to 17 minutes.

If you have this cook book, you will noticed i alter how the butter is prepared, the process in which you combine the butter, and the amount of flour.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi Miguzi, I just want to know if these cookies turn out chewy or crunchy? Thanks.  I personally prefer chewy and am always on the look out for better recipes for chewy CCCs!  

I've been making AB's chewy CCC recipe where he uses bread flour instead of AP, and he uses 1 whole egg + 1 egg yolk instead of your 2 egg yolks.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 26, 2004)

I think you missed listing the oven temp.


----------



## Russell (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh yeah! the temp. hold on i'll add it in in one second. whoops


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2004)

Pretty impressive!   I'll give them a try "your" way... sometime soon.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 27, 2004)

If you like chewy cookies, here's a website that might show you how to adjust the recipe so you can get chewy cookies from any cookie recipe.

I haven't really read through this yet, but I have it on file, as I prefer chewy cookies over crispy cookies.

http://www.baking911.com/cookies_chocolate_chip.htm


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

they are crunchy, which is the way i LOVE them. i know you can get them  chewey, if you add more brown sugar. also if you put a piece of bread with them in an air tite container.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks AllenMI and Miguzi!


----------

